# Explain how ENTPs and ENFPs work. Ti vs Fi; Fe vs Te! Help me figure out my type.



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello everybody. I am trying to see if I am an ENTP or an ENFP. It is certain that I have Ne as my dominant function. I understand how Ne is explained very well. However, I have a little trouble distinguishing Ti vs Fi, as well as Fe vs Te. 
I have done the test many times and have ALWAYS been an ENTP. Here are my scores: E-97%, N-63%, T-88%, P-97% A-100%. I am a pretty by the book ENTP I would say, but I have been going threw some hard time in my personal life and I have wrote about that in another thread and some of the posts said that he/she thought I was an ENFP. I highly disagree, but I would like to break it down function by function and compare ENTPs and ENFPs and therefor see who I am once and for all. Here is the lin for my description of myself: http://personalitycafe.com/guess-type/752770-i-am-entp-why-do-people-often-think-i-am-entj.html

I am not necessarily asking you what type do you thin I am, I AM ASKING FOR DETAILED DESCRIPTION OF THE DIFFERENCES BETWEEN ENTPS AND ENFPS AND ESPECIALLY THE EXPLANATION OF HOW THEIR COGNITIVE FUNCTIONS WORK AND THEIR DIFFERENCES. 

Please help me and please write only if you now for sure what your doing. Use some understandable terms and examples, so it would be easier to understand, since those are all fine differences between th functions and I am new at this. 

Thank you so much and God bless you! :wink::happy::crazy:


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, ENFP= Ni, Fi, Te, Si
ENTP= Ne, Ti, Fe, Si. 

So the difference is ENFP's use Fi for second function and Te for third function. ENTP's use Ti for second function and Fe for third function. 

*The biggest difference between the types is the way they judge the world.* The ENFP judge it from an emotional and subjective perspective, while the ENTP´s perspective is more logical and objective. This might become clearer if you look at the way they solve personal problems: ENFPs use their feelings to figure out what is most valuable for them before making a choice, but they will consult logic (Te) if their emotions do not bring them anywhere. ENTPs utilize logic to figure out what they think will have the best outcome, but will go with what they feel is right(Fe) if they are unsure.

ENFP: “What does this mean to me?”

ENTP: “What does this mean?” 

Auxiliary Fi-ENFP is actually more “caring” than tertiary Fe-ENTP. ENFPs are known for becoming so involved with other people´s problems that they adapt them as their own. This is because they help people with their problems the same way they deal with their own: by figuring out how they feel, and then end up with becoming too emotional engaged. ENTPs will instead try to help them by figuring out why they feel that way so they can see their situation from a more objective perspective.

Most people favor the ENFP´s method because it gives them a deeper insight of their emotions, and will therefore consider the ENFP as more “caring”.

Another thing that separates the types is that ENTPs have this deep need for understanding how things work around them, which is something ENFPs do not share. ENFPs are curious, but are also more willing to accept something as it is without fully understanding it.

Summed up: ENTPs are interested in how the world works, and ENFPs are interested in what the world means for them. 

*ENFP's use Te for 3rd function. ENTP's use Ti for second function.* 

Introverted Thinking- Ti is all about classifying things. It likes to give them names and put them in little boxes. Extraverted thinking- Te is more conceptual. It looks at how things relate to one another. So while introverted thinking focuses on separating things into their unique parts, extraverted thinking focuses on organizing things into a unified whole. Ti is subjective and private. You can see the Ti user’s results but not hear their thinking process. Ti is never stumped by a problem, but will instead find some way to “rig it” and solve it. Stuck in a room? Ti will find a way out.

Extraverted Thinking- Te always is objective. It also gets stumped by the facts if there is no obvious, logical solution. Locked in a room with no way out? Te can’t fix it. But Te can make a crap-load of money and knows how to plan for success.

Te gets sh!t done. Ti wants to know what sh!t is.
Te is objective reasoning. The car is blue. 
Ti is subjective reasoning. How does a car work? 

Te as third function- Tert-Te? Fi controls it and dampens it, but it’s still blunt. Motivated to do stuff. Make plans. Organize their environment and other people. Bossiness. 

Ti as second function- Aux-Ti? Problem solver. Doesn’t see any factual impasse as troubling. Quietly analyzes a situation and does something about it. Isn’t motivated by success so much as deeper understanding. 

*Difference between Fi and Ti:* 

Ti: No one is more qualified to determine the truth than myself.
Fi: No one is more qualified to determine what is morally right than myself. 
Ti has to rationalize. Fi has to reflect. Ti reflects on logic. Fi reflects on morality. 

Ti-Fe types, such as INTP’s, are likely to believe a person must use reason to consider what the correct solution is. They are likely to believe that the solution based on reason is the morally just one. This goes for Fe-Ti (INFJ) to a much lesser degree since the “common good” is prioritized and the reason is secondary. Fe-Ti (INFJ) might use reason to advocate for the common good.

Te-Fi types, such as ISTJ’s and INTJ’s are likely to believe that a person can discern what is morally correct through objective facts and by reflecting upon individualized principles. They are likely to believe that the best solution is the solution represented by facts outside of them. Fi-Te (INFP’s) has this to a lesser degree. They are no less capable, but they prioritize the “rightness” discovered within themselves. They make appeals to facts in the outside world.

*Difference between Te and Fe:*

"Dr. Phil is an ESTJ. If you want classic hard-knocks Te-telling-people-off, go watch some of his interview clips on YouTube. This one is the first one I ran across, and it’s hilarious how he responds… total Te. THESE ARE THE FACTS. Here is another clip where he asserts just who is boss, whose show it is, what they are going to talk about, and where he stands with a guest. 

Oprah is a Fe-dom (likely ESFJ, though she’s typed ENFJ a lot online). I tried to find the James Frey original interview with Oprah where she really nailed him (as she puts it, she was attacking him not only for herself, but “the millions of people who read your book and thought it was real”) but I can’t seem to locate it. Boo. But here’s a quick clip with Lindsay Lohan where she lays down the Fe. Basically, cut your BS, get your act together, etc. But it also comes with Fe: you’re better than this, I know you can do it, you have a good heart." 

*ENFP's use Fi for second function. ENTP's use Fe for third function.* 

Fe- wants to end slavery because they absorb the slaves emotions of pain and suffering. It's not based on ethics. It's based on feeling others emotions. 

Fi- wants to end slavery because slavery goes against their values. Slavery is simply "wrong." They use a moral code. 

Fe- is against adultery because it will hurt my loved ones. They feel the pain their going to cause to others. 

Fi- is against adultery because it goes against their moral code. Their heart says "This is wrong." 

Both Fi and Fe are very empathetic, but approach empathy in two different ways. They both feel other's suffering but their tactics are different. Fi user's put themselves in those person's shoes. When empathizing a Fi user will relate by speaking of their own similar struggle. Fe users absorb the person's raw emotions. When empathizing the Fe user will say "Oh no," and "Aww." 

Fe one big motivation= feeling/absorbing other's emotions
Fi one big motivation= following their own ethics 

*Hope this helped *


----------



## Octopus1 (Dec 27, 2015)

@Kitty23 thank you! It DID help, indeed. Only an ISTJ can make even complicated stuff organized, simplyfied and understndable. :wink: It is sure. I am an ENTP. YAY!!!!!!!!!! :crazy:


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yay! I'm so glad I could help! Ok, if you have any more questions just let me know


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Judging from your posts you seem like a total feelr lol


----------

